# Teal Opener



## gobbler1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Did teal show up for the ones who hunted?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 13, 2015)

I had to work all weekend, going to get some little blue CensoredCensoredCensored in the am.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 13, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yep


----------



## jritchey65 (Sep 14, 2015)

We got a few!


----------



## bigbasschaser09 (Sep 14, 2015)

only a few


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, we smoked em.  Killed one woodie on accident, though.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Lol*

Thats funny


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2015)

We caught a few.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 14, 2015)

JB the real duck is in the middle! #mergansermafia


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 14, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah, we smoked em.  Killed one woodie on accident, though.



Those are resident teal


----------



## jmiller0913 (Sep 14, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah, we smoked em.  Killed one woodie on accident, though.


Dude when were those birds killed? Because duck season doesn't come in till late November, and all but one duck in that picture are illegal.


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 14, 2015)

jmiller0913 said:


> Dude when were those birds killed? Because duck season doesn't come in till late November, and all but one duck in that picture are illegal.



Lol, wow

Reread the regulations


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2015)

jmiller0913 said:


> Dude when were those birds killed? Because duck season doesn't come in till late November, and all but one duck in that picture are illegal.



Which one?


----------



## jmiller0913 (Sep 14, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Lol, wow
> 
> Reread the regulations



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...egulations/Waterfowl Regulations 2015-2016.pd


If that comment was directed towards me I know the regs. for the season.


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 14, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Which one?



To dang funny!! "Which one"


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yall ease up this is obviously a troll post......


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 15, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> yall ease up this is obviously a troll post......



no.

Tried to tell y'all those are RESIDENT teal.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2015)

Dat's some colorful teal der fer sure!  Is you a coonazz?


----------



## sjrwinder (Sep 15, 2015)

["Dude when were those birds killed? Because duck season doesn't come in till late November, and all but one duck in that picture are illeg"]al. 
Tell the dog those are the ones retrived.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 15, 2015)

jmiller0913 said:


> Dude when were those birds killed? Because duck season doesn't come in till late November, and all but one duck in that picture are illegal.



Are you for real?  you cant see the teal from the leaves on the trees. Can you?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 15, 2015)

Big duck season needs to hurry, we are all getting a little bored.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 15, 2015)

But non the less nice tealz


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 15, 2015)

jmiller0913 said:


> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...egulations/Waterfowl Regulations 2015-2016.pd
> 
> 
> If that comment was directed towards me I know the regs. for the season.



Yea, it was. There is one greenwing teal drake, and the rest are blue wing teal. Look at their wings


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 15, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Are you for real?  you cant see the teal from the leaves on the trees. Can you?



They sure are plumed out nice for September


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 15, 2015)

Slow for me down south. Killed 4 yesterday and 3 today, thats just about every one we saw and the gators beat us to half of them. Looking forward to this weekend though, found a bunch of teal and woods down in Florida if they will hang in there for a couple more days.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 15, 2015)

I could have filled more alligator tags than teal tags this morning!


----------



## jmiller0913 (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know what picture we are all talking about but gaducker killed some nice blue wing teal for sure! good hunt by the way. but the other picture with the the dog in it is all woodies and one green wing. i know a woodie when i see one. not trying to argue with anyone was just trying to warn them that dnr are on here all the time and would see it and know they aren't teal.


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 15, 2015)

jmiller0913 said:


> I don't know what picture we are all talking about but gaducker killed some nice blue wing teal for sure! good hunt by the way. but the other picture with the the dog in it is all woodies and one green wing. i know a woodie when i see one. not trying to argue with anyone was just trying to warn them that dnr are on here all the time and would see it and know they aren't teal.




are these not bluewing teal?

I killed them Yesterday


----------



## jmiller0913 (Sep 15, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> are these not bluewing teal?
> 
> I killed them Yesterday



If thats a blue wing teal then thats a new type never seen them before. I have killed hundreds of those over the course of my life which I'm sure is longer then yours. I have always called them wood ducks guess I was wrong.


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 15, 2015)

jmiller0913 said:


> If thats a blue wing teal then thats a new type never seen them before. I have killed hundreds of those over the course of my life which I'm sure is longer then yours. I have always called them wood ducks guess I was wrong.



Brother man they know what they are. like Trad said we are all just bored. dont get worked up theyre just fooling around and youre keeping it going for us. i hopefully got a few teal lined up for in the morning. havent seen any since it opened till now. but with my luck its suppose to rain in the morning with some thunderstorms. but we will see maybe ill get lucky. ive dang sure been looking hard enough.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 15, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> are these not bluewing teal?
> 
> I killed them Yesterday



The ice in the boat just goes to show those are late season blue wings. Nice try tho..


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 16, 2015)

Yall have gotten this poor fella worked up and we aren't even in October yet


----------



## georgiahunter21 (Sep 16, 2015)

saw very few teal saturday,only had six fly into decoys killed two and one goose,hope it gets better saw alot of woodducks and a few mallards.


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 16, 2015)

same here, looks like the teal moved on from my spot. tons of woodies but watch ill go to florida next week and wont see any wood ducks..


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 20, 2015)

Some really nice posts on this thread... some good pics of "teal" as well.    Everyone please keep up the good work.


----------

